# Curch Lectern; a work in progress



## ssgtrob2336 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Cherry Lectern; a work in progress*

I recently got some breathing room to just build something and I wanted to give my pastor a lectern. He currently teaches from a music stand. I have an incredible overflow of cherry and this is what I am building and how it's progressing.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I think you will be doing this forum a great service if you start to post some photo albums in your profile. Great work is always appreciated.
Oh, yeah, cant wait to see the finished lectern


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

SSG,
Nice project for a good cause. Looks like it is coming along well. Make sure to post the finish pics.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nobody asked yet so I will*

How did you make the curved front? or the front curved? either way on the tall portion, it looks great!
Very nice job and an excellent way to gift. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Excellent design. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, that's looking great. :thumbsup: I'm sure that your pastor will be pleased. Make sure to post pictures of the finished piece.
Ken


----------



## ssgtrob2336 (Aug 23, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> How did you make the curved front? or the front curved? either way on the tall portion, it looks great!
> Very nice job and an excellent way to gift. :thumbsup: bill


To make the front, I cut bevels on the joining edges of the 4 pieces that would make the front and just used glue and tape to assemble. This of course left me with a faceted front. Once dry, I just got busy with hand planes and took off all the high points and continued working until it was a nice radius with no noticeable flats.

On the joinery, I didn't use splines of anykind, partly because I didn't want to take the chance they would come through when I faired it, and mainly because I figured with the minimal stress this will withstand that good butt joints would suffice.

Thank you everyone for your kind comments. I will definitely post the completed project when I get there.:boat:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Great job. Thanks for the ideas.
I have been asked to build one for a local church out of cedar.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing this nice project all finished up. Looks great so far. :yes:


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice work. I'm sure he will love it over the music stand.

Red


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nicely done! Would love to see the finished product.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice attractive design. I also see that it has a large base, and some heavy lumber at the base. Smart, as these are often easily lnocked over, potentially causing damage, or even injury. I've built a few myself, though more of a utility nature.


----------



## ssgtrob2336 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words. I am working on the top right now and as soon as I get it to a point where I can dry fit it, I will get updated pics up here. Then I will get the finish slapped on and post the final pics. Stay tuned and please be patient. It will definitely be getting delivered by turkey day.


----------



## ssgtrob2336 (Aug 23, 2009)

*This is interesting*

I don't think anyone will be shooting up my church. Fits like a glove.

:yes::laughing::icon_smile:


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Tough crowd in your church i guess. :laughing::laughing::laughing:
p.s. Nice work ssgt. :thumbsup:


----------



## ssgtrob2336 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Initial Assembly Complete!*

I finished the top and got it on tonight. Also routed a groove near the bottom edge and dry-fit the book-holder-ledge-thingy. I decided, for fun, to make it of ambrosia maple. In nearly all my projects I will add a different species for no reason other than, "just because." 

Final sanding over the next couple of days and then I can start slinging finish. I will be using minwax wipe on poly, satin. I recently used it for the first time and really loved the ease.

Anyway, here are a few updated pics. Enjoy, and thanks for all the kind words so far!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks pretty close to perfect. Can't wait to see it with the finish on.


----------



## ssgtrob2336 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Finishing*

I just started putting finish on this thing the other day. I took some pics, but don't have them here. I will post some tonight (hopefully). I may be about mission complete by the end of the weekend. Stay tuned!


----------

